# Killies Import > Non-Killie Segment >  My world tank

## whuntley

Too quiet here, lately, so I'll waste some web space talking about my 4' tank.

I was noticing, today, that it had Pygmy Rasboras (Boraras) from SE Asia, Dwarf Neon Rainbows from The New Guinea or Australia area, a lonely dwarf Cory (_habrosus_) from South America, a reverse trio of Neon Lampeyes from Africa, a reverse trio of _Riv. xiphidius_ from a different region of South America, and about jillion tiny shrimp from SG that were supposed to be Cherry Shrimp but never colored up. The plants in that tank range from Asian Mosses, to lots of Riccia, and North American Bacopa to African bolbitis.
Floaters are mostly Duckweed and Salvinia with a little Water Lettuce, here and there. The snails are bright red Ramshorns.

Hey folks! I think I have accidentally created that ultimate biotope tank -- a World Biotope!  :Shocked:  

Wright

----------


## ed seeley

Sounds nice Wright. I've just set up a new tank (1m long) whose design was insprired by reading the description of a biotope in Linke and Staeck's 'Cichlids from West Africa'.

The plan therefore was a West African Biotope with patches of cobbles, Nymphaea micrantha, Crinum calamistratum and Anubias and some branchy wood. The fish were to be a pair of Pelvicachromis taeniatus 'Bipindi' with a shoal of Norman's Lampeyes.

However it hasn't quite worked out like that! First I started seeing all these other plants that would look so nice in the tank. So, as well as the African species, I have South American Echinodorus, Hygrophila, Eleocharis and Cabomba; Rotala, mosses, Eleocharis and Hygrophila from Asia and Glosso from New Zealand!

Then the first fish to be added were Otocinclus to keep any algae in check and then I saw some wonderful Spotted Blue eyes (Pseudomugil gertrudae) and picked up 24 of those instead! The Pelvics have bred in the temporary tank they were in so at the moment there are no West African fish, and precious few WA plants, in my West African inspired tank!

I like how it's looking though...

----------


## Gouken

very nice looking tank. Im workin on my tank right now been looking at some of the topics here over the past days to get ideas on what to add to it. The moss looks very interesting and i think that my killies and my other fish would like them too.

----------


## budakgiler

youve inspired me to plant my 4ft tank,yo.
nice moss there.

----------


## actorial

nice set up!! great set up that gave me some idea for mine  :Smile:  keep it up!!

----------


## luchaolc

that's amazing

----------


## sglascow

Wow. Just like what I want to do to a new two foot. Any tips and or price costs ?  :Smile:

----------


## bettafantastic

Wow, so nice...

----------


## MiminoloGy

Transfer the long grasses from left to right and cover the box filter even nicer! Cheers! :Grin:

----------


## kennethc

Absolutely stunning!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joop

Beautiful layout and very smoothing to the eyes....

----------


## tetrakid

Ooh, I just "luv it", the sight of all that green is really soothing. Same effect when I see a fish tank with green water, aka 'pea soup'.

----------


## anarchy78

Woah! Awesome tank you got there! Planted tanks are really interesting :Smile:

----------


## Kimo_8410

Amazing setup. Love your tank!

----------

